# Robert winston and Jo Joyner on This morning



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

just to let anybody who's interested know that Robert Winston and Jo Joyner will be on This morning discussing IVF and infertility.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im watching now it said asda are doing a discount on the IVF drugs


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Unfortunately not very in depth. Did mention the asda drugs. 2 ladies phoned in- one had been trying for baby no2 who had PCOS and one who had been trying for 10 months for no1. Mentioned that he thinks women are refered too early for IVF and can be exploited by some clinics. Nothing really new to say. Nice to see Jo Joyners twins though.


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

Was lovely to see Jo Joyner and her lovely twins and thought she seemed so nice. The Prof was a bit of a disappointment to be honest but he didn't really get many callers to be fair


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea I agree, I think he is fab but didnt get much time or callers for such a huge topic. I felt they spoke alot about having sex   made it sound simple, have sex every 2-3days   and youll get pregnant. Can I ask do people really have sex 2-3 days all year round? 
Great news about asda doing the drugs though xx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

i thought jo was nice and her twins were so cute - and was nice to hear them talking openly about ivf and stuff x

but to be honest i thought the call in was disappointing as they only had time for 2 calls but nice to hear it being talked about, oh and totally agree with olive think they spoke about having sex too much - we know were supposed to have sex    - glad i watched it though x

caz x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

OH NO, maybe thats my problem - didnt know you had to have sex


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

I remember being asked by our consultant if we had sex. DH replied rather sarcastically "hadn't thought of that" and for one minute think consultant did think he may need to have "the talk" with us. DH of course then shared his view that of course we were and frankly anyone so thick they didn't know that maybe shouldn't be allowed to breed anyway.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

isabella -   your dh, how funny


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

IsabellaSky said:


> I remember being asked by our consultant if we had sex. DH replied rather sarcastically "hadn't thought of that" and for one minute think consultant did think he may need to have "the talk" with us. DH of course then shared his view that of course we were and frankly anyone so thick they didn't know that maybe shouldn't be allowed to breed anyway.


   Fantastic!


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

You'll be surprised though at what some of my friends have said (ones who have children too).  "so when is ovulation then?"  "what do you mean by actively trying?" "I never heard of ewcm, what's that?".  Obviously they have never tracked their cycles, because they haven't needed to, they just had sex without thinking about their "fertile" times and bam got pregnant.  I didn't track anything for about the 1st 7 months of ttc, just lots of regular sex & thought that was what it was all about.  

But we have been asked too by the doctor and consultants if we have sex too!


----------



## Lulu40 (Nov 20, 2009)

Tbh, I think it's all too easy to go   and   and   at questions about having sex when you're in the position many women on these boards are, i.e. you're here because you've done your homework and you've researched the issues and found out information about when your fertile period is.

There are lots of women who are maybe 'actively' trying by having sex randomly, lacking appreciation of the finer details.

I know that I, for one, when I was engaged about a decade ago, and me and my then fiance decided to 'go for it' we were randomly having sex as and when we could and it wasn't until about three-four months later that I started to do some Googling.  In my case, my then fiance often worked away, so we could have been at it several times a week but then in the crucial ovulation period he happened to be away, so it didn't happen.

There are lots of couple who, for whatever reasons, don't have sex at the right time in the cycle, maybe one of them works away, maybe one or both of them work shifts that leave them a bit shattered, and then they try to make up for it when they have a few days off, but that's the wrong time of the month.

I think it's also a legitimate question to ask in the sense that it can be a bit of a taboo subject in terms of trying to figure out what's 'normal' and also what's necessary in terms of trying to conceive.

Some people have high sex drives, others have low sex drives.  A consultant can probably ask 50 couples the question: So, are you having sex?  And s/he'll probably get 50 answers, ranging from 'all the time, we're swinging from the chandeliers', to 'a few times a week', to 'once a week on Saturday nights after Match of the Day'.  

I didn't see that whole segment on This Morning, I just caught the end of it, but I think it might have been news to a lot of people watching that it was advisable to have sex every 2-3 days, because there might be couples who maybe try to 'save up sperm' and do it only when they think its the right day and at the other end of the spectrum there might be women who are jumping on their partners every day or maybe even several times a day.

Some people might consider that they are 'actively trying' if they're just having sex haphazardly without using contraception, whereas 'actively trying' means something completely different to most people here.


----------

